# Basset hounds CLAWS



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

We I adopted Flash 3 years ago he had very long nails and I could only cut so far because of the quick. I see in a lot of basset pictures many have long nails. They are like rocks harder to cut then any other breed of dog Ive had to do cut nails on before. ( ive broken many nail clippers on his big paws ) They recommend them being very short because of how their paws bend into the ground under their weight.

I cut dogs nails quite a few times a day working at a vets office. I do Flash's nails every 1 or 2 weeks. I try to do it every week. I bring him to work with me and spend a good 15 min cutting and filing them down. He is very well behaved. His quicks WILL NOT go back down. Even cut as far as I can they are not short enough. with his heavy set structure and short legs this make it more of an issue then with other dogs.

My last and final option which ive put off for 3 years is to put him under and cut them all down and cauterize them. anitbiotics and pain meds. this seems SO HARSH for my dear boy.

has anyone else had to deal with this before? with bassets specifically or any other dogs?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

What about grinding them with a Dremel? Or you could nibble around the edges with the clippers to get closer to the quick without hurting him.

I take back the hard top of the nail with the Dremel and then the softer bottom wears down on its own. You can grind daily if you like too.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember my grandmother's dog (a basset) having very thick nails. He hated having his nails done too, so that made getting them done not easy. 

I second the dremel, should be able to grind through those without hitting the quick. Doing nails a couple times a week rather than once every two weeks or just once a week is probably what you are going to need to do.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Dremel. A tiny bit every other day. Not one of those "pet" dremels, just a regular MiniMite. the Pedi-paws and such don't have enough power to work on a large dog's nails.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sydney came to me with extremely long nails and it took forever to get the quicks to recede. To make it happen I had to dremel them VERY short every single day or every other day at least. Her nails and quicks also grow really fast, so if I don't dremel them now at least once a week, I'm looking at having to get them to recede again. And this is a dog that gets regular walks on pavement and does lots out running around outside. Anyway, I'll have to get a picture of her nails when I get them *really* short, as it's hard to explain, but I actually give her nails a round tip so that the quick sticks out slightly. That really gets it too recede fast. Basically, I trim the outer part of her nail shorter than the inner part (the quick).

And I thought this might offer you some encouragement. Sydney's nails at their worst and once I got them under control. She isn't a basset, but you can see that her nails are pretty darn thick for a 20 pound dog-- they dull ordinary trimmers after only a couple uses!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Flash will not tolerate the dremel. He lets me do anything to him. from cleaning his ears to clipping his nails to scaling his teeth even drawing his blood. and he never even moves. but as soon as he hears the dremel he spazes out and I can not control him. it is totally out of character for him. I have tried and tried but he is stubborn and it is the only thing he will not stand. I can probably force him down on the ground with 2 people but that is like abusing him. and he never ever forgets. it is the only thing he fights in all of his life. nothing bothers him. nothing it baffles me that he responds this way to the dremel since he never has had a spaze out before. Some dogs have learned behavior that if they spaz they get what they want. but not Flash this is the first and only case he ever reacted so harshly. he wiggles and cries and runs away.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

WOW! Impressive. And solid black nails. Whew.



kafkabeetle said:


> Sydney came to me with extremely long nails and it took forever to get the quicks to recede. To make it happen I had to dremel them VERY short every single day or every other day at least. Her nails and quicks also grow really fast, so if I don't dremel them now at least once a week, I'm looking at having to get them to recede again. And this is a dog that gets regular walks on pavement and does lots out running around outside. Anyway, I'll have to get a picture of her nails when I get them *really* short, as it's hard to explain, but I actually give her nails a round tip so that the quick sticks out slightly. That really gets it too recede fast. Basically, I trim the outer part of her nail shorter than the inner part (the quick).
> 
> And I thought this might offer you some encouragement. Sydney's nails at their worst and once I got them under control. She isn't a basset, but you can see that her nails are pretty darn thick for a 20 pound dog-- they dull ordinary trimmers after only a couple uses!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I will keep working with Flashs They have gotten a lot better but they recommend bassets having basically just stub nails so the feet do not deform. ^_^ I am comfortable trimming them close with the clippers because his quicks are easy to see but his nails also grow out within a week. one WEEK! they are like super strong hard weeds!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The only way you will get them shorter, if clipping them is not getting the vein to recede, is to either dremel them every other day, or do the show trim under anesthesia ( I don't recommend, because the quicks will just grow right back out if you aren't dremeling anyway). You are going to have to teach him acceptable behavior for the dremel. Start with baby steps if you need to. As a groomer, I have encountered many dogs that "freak out" when you first touch a nail to a dremel..It does vibrate some and tickle and feel funny. But after one or two nails, they calm right down and are fine. He will get better and better about it if you are constant with it. Also, it helps to firmly "pinch" the toe on the nail you are working on, as that keeps the vibration down and I find dogs accept it much better. Terrier nails are the same as you describe your basset..dremel as close to the vein, every other day. Round them off good, all the way around, and that vein WILL recede. However, you will have to do them weekly once they are short, as they will just grow back out. Every 2 weeks is much too long for a dog with strong, long quicks.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Fade said:


> I will keep working with Flashs They have gotten a lot better but they recommend bassets having basically just stub nails so the feet do not deform. ^_^ I am comfortable trimming them close with the clippers because his quicks are easy to see but his nails also grow out within a week. one WEEK! they are like super strong hard weeds!


If it were me, I would start a DAILY regimen, getting as close as you can every day. Even if you're only shaving off the tiniest bit each day. It really does help. Weekly trimmings are really only going to maintain his nails. It won't be enough to make the quicks recede. For that they need to be regularly exposed to the air, brush against the ground, etc...this is what triggers them to shorten.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> The only way you will get them shorter, if clipping them is not getting the vein to recede, is to either dremel them every other day, or do the show trim under anesthesia ( I don't recommend, because the quicks will just grow right back out if you aren't dremeling anyway). You are going to have to teach him acceptable behavior for the dremel. Start with baby steps if you need to. As a groomer, I have encountered many dogs that "freak out" when you first touch a nail to a dremel..It does vibrate some and tickle and feel funny. But after one or two nails, they calm right down and are fine. He will get better and better about it if you are constant with it. Also, it helps to firmly "pinch" the toe on the nail you are working on, as that keeps the vibration down and I find dogs accept it much better. Terrier nails are the same as you describe your basset..dremel as close to the vein, every other day. Round them off good, all the way around, and that vein WILL recede. However, you will have to do them weekly once they are short, as they will just grow back out. Every 2 weeks is much too long for a dog with strong, long quicks.



i will apply this right away ty for your advice.


----------

